# Noob - Intro and help needed pls



## Cumulo (22/3/16)

Hi all. I'm a new vaper trying to quit a 30 yr smoking habit. Bought an eLeaf iStick 100w TC with a Griffin Atomizer. Any tips pls. I seem to be drawing too harshly, maybe too quickly (?) as the atomizer heats and spits. Also cough like a demon. Using Clapton alien coils. Settings on device 42.5W, 0.22ohm, 3.06V. Juice Orion meteorite 6mg.


----------



## Lingogrey (22/3/16)

Hi @Cumulo 

Welcome to the forum! Congrats on your decision to quit after 30 years - vaping truly is the best way to do that (and the only one that's fun)! That's some great gear that you've started with, but (no disrespect or intention to be patronising meant) a pretty intense tank and build for a new vaper - with therefore a greater margin for error than something 'simpler'. Are you using pre-made coils or did you build them yourself? 'Spitting' from the tank can usually be traced back to coil placement and wicking. Heating, within limits, is normal. Is there any chance that you can upload some pics of your builld and wicking? Also, it might be a good idea to go for higher resistance builds with 'normal' 24 or 26 gauge Kanthal and to run it at lower wattage for the time being.

Many vapers prefer mouth to lung (mtl) vaping when they start (and some of the most experienced and knowledgeable members on here still do) as it is closer to the sensation of smoking a cigarette (drawing relatively quick and hard first into the mouth and then slower into the lungs). It sounds like you are doing direct to lung (dtl) vaping at the moment, but since you are coughing and you say that you might be drawing too harshly or quickly it might be possible that you are drawing quick and hard as one would do with smoking or mtl vaping, but directly into your lungs. The Griffin (I don't have one, but have tried it and from what I've read etc) isn't really designed for mtl, but you should be able to get a somewhat decent mtl vape out of it if you do a .7 and above build (with 26 awg Kanthal dual coils - about 10 wraps on 3 mm id or 9 on 3.5 id), lower the wattage on your mod considerably (roughly around the 15 - 22 W range) and close the airflow almost completely.

Alternatively, if you decide to stay with dtl it would probably still be a good idea to up your resistance to 0.4 / 0.5, lower your wattage and then inhale slowly and gently instead of quick and hard.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (22/3/16)

Cumulo said:


> Hi all. I'm a new vaper trying to quit a 30 yr smoking habit. Bought an eLeaf iStick 100w TC with a Griffin Atomizer. Any tips pls. I seem to be drawing too harshly, maybe too quickly (?) as the atomizer heats and spits. Also cough like a demon. Using Clapton alien coils. Settings on device 42.5W, 0.22ohm, 3.06V. Juice Orion meteorite 6mg.


Hi and welcome. Firstly, the reason you are coughing, IMO, is u went straight to sub-ohming and straight to lung hits.
Also your body isn't used steam. And by goodness, did u choose the beast of an tank to steam clean your lungs
But Im a proud Griffin lunghitter. I find it rather odd to be getting spitback unless you have massive ID coils. Try 2.5mm.
Also make sure your wick is snug, not packed not loose, and the wick is snug in the tip of the juice wells.
Also hard hits shouldn't really spit at u, but you could try just a simple coil wrap and twisted wrap. And I hit my Griffin hard. 
The tank will get hot. That's normal. Coughing happens to all beginers. It will pass. 
If you don't have the skills yet to coil yourself, go back to the shop you bought your baby from and ask them to show you.
Get yourself a coilmaster kit. It makes life and coiling easy.
So in short. Tank will get hot. Coughing will pass, and try another build of coil. I used to love Claptons but I have twisted coils now. 
Hope you come right

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (22/3/16)

Lol @Lingogrey snap dude

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (22/3/16)

Cumulo said:


> Hi all. I'm a new vaper trying to quit a 30 yr smoking habit. Bought an eLeaf iStick 100w TC with a Griffin Atomizer. Any tips pls. I seem to be drawing too harshly, maybe too quickly (?) as the atomizer heats and spits. Also cough like a demon. Using Clapton alien coils. Settings on device 42.5W, 0.22ohm, 3.06V. Juice Orion meteorite 6mg.


Sage advice as usual from the forum members.I smoked almost 50 yrs. and was very lucky that the transition was easy for me.Nightwalker and Lingogrey have covered it well.Keep it up and you'll find your sweet spot.Luck to ya'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jenny (22/3/16)

newbies


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/3/16)

New vaper "Using Clapton alien coils" lol some serious stuff 
On a serious note i think maybe drop your nic down to 3mg. That will ease the throat. Sub-ohming wasn't meant for high nic juices.


----------



## jenny (22/3/16)




----------



## ShaneW (22/3/16)

Agree, try 3mg Juice and the coughing should ease up at least.


----------



## Sir Vape (22/3/16)

Cumulo said:


> Hi all. I'm a new vaper trying to quit a 30 yr smoking habit. Bought an eLeaf iStick 100w TC with a Griffin Atomizer. Any tips pls. I seem to be drawing too harshly, maybe too quickly (?) as the atomizer heats and spits. Also cough like a demon. Using Clapton alien coils. Settings on device 42.5W, 0.22ohm, 3.06V. Juice Orion meteorite 6mg.




Hello and like everyone has said CONGRATS on giving up on the stinkies. Awesome setup you have there but man that is a bit too advanced in my opinion to start off. Would suggest look at another tank for now until you ease into it. The Griffin can be used down the line. Suggest maybe a Kanger Toptank with a 0,5ohm SOCC coil. You could still stick to 6mg or maybe get a 3mg as well and see which one suits you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cumulo (22/3/16)

Thank you all so much for the advice. I know I went over the top but have been so disappointed in twisp etc that I wanted a serious device that would allow me to quit and meet my longterm needs. Vapeshop set up the coils and wicking for me. Excuses for grandiosity over, I'll chat to the vendor about other coils and atomiser and try out all of the advice. Thanks again for the advice and patience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (22/3/16)

Cumulo said:


> Thank you all so much for the advice. I know I went over the top but have been so disappointed in twisp etc that I wanted a serious device that would allow me to quit and meet my longterm needs. Vapeshop set up the coils and wicking for me. Excuses for grandiosity over, I'll chat to the vendor about other coils and atomiser and try out all of the advice. Thanks again for the advice and patience.



I am still new to vaping myself, I have a suggestion though, since you've spent a fair bit of cash already, maybe get yourself an IJust2 tank, it comes with a 0.3ohm coil installed but you can pick up 0.5ohm coils also. The tank is very cheap(price not build) and works very well also. Also gives you something as a backup and to switch flavors around. As for the coughing, takes a couple of days to get used to sub ohm lung hits. I almost died at first lol. Now I'm a month stinkie free and puffing on my 0.27ohm twisted coils like I was born to do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (22/3/16)

First, ensure that persons who are new to ecigs do not inhale direct to the lungs, as many smokers do. Use the M2L method: draw the vapour into the mouth - hold - inhale (if required) [3]. Tobacco smoke contains anaesthetics / antitussives designed to reduce throat and lung irritation, ecig vapour does not. Despite the fact that vapour is simply a water-based mist, inhaling anything other than pure air causes a reaction, which can be mitigated by correct technique. All cases of 'lung irritation' are caused by incorrect technique, since an e-cigarette is not used like a cigarette (in multiple ways), at least for a new vaper.

Inhaling directly to the lungs is incorrect technique for beginners with an e-cigarette and can lead to irritation or coughing. While any/all variations of every aspect of ecig use may work for experienced users, who will certainly be able to use a D2L inhale if they wish (and many prefer it especially with RBAs, rebuildable atomisers), beginners need correct advice in order to transition successfully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (22/3/16)

Just to explain why you are coughing


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/3/16)

Just to add to what everyone else has stated .
Also by doing mouth to lung inhales will give you more of a throat hit which is what most ex smokers look for.

Just another question to help you stay off cigs. How long have you been off cigs for?
If you just quit the habit recently I would suggest a e juice that has menthol in.

When I quit my first bottle of juice was a fruity flavor and I really battled on it for first two days till I got some juice with menthol in it which gives more throat hit, after that I never looked backed.

Hope I could help.
Vape on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (22/3/16)

Hi @Cumulo

As per the suggestions (which imo might be wise and both are great options) from @Sir Vape and @Caveman on considering (respectively) the Toptank Mini or IJust 2 tanks for now and to keep the Griffin for later - may I suggest that you (since you have already made a sizeable investment in the gear that you do have) also consider other vendors than Vapeshop if you decide to go this route.

Vapeshop does not seem to stock the Toptank Mini, but only it's predecessor, the Subtank Mini, for R599. You can order the Subtank Mini from Dragon Vape (per pm on this forum) or from Vapers Corner (white only) for R400 excl. shipping (Dragon Vape) or R450 incl. shipping (Vapers Corner) respectively:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/easter-special.t20848/#post-343464
http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/kangertech-subtank-mini-v2-513?category=90

You can get the Toptank Mini (essentially the same as the Subtank Mini, but it offers top-fill like your Griffin) for well below R600 at any of these vendors:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/kanger-subtank-mini-v2 (It is the Toptank, not the Subtank, despite the URL)
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/kanger-toptank-mini
http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/kanger-toptank-mini-671?category=90


The more inexpensive (but still a great vape - the only real 'down side' is that apparently the rebuildable section {which is sold separately} is not great. The 0.5 stock coils work very well and are quite inexpensive, though) option, the IJust 2 tank, sells for R499 at Vape Shop. It is available for under R 250 for the tank at Vape Cartel, or since you are in Pta, also at Eciggies in Moreleta Park. Of course, you would have to purchase 0.5 ohm coils for it as well, which would up the price to around that of the Toptank Mini which includes the (very user-friendly and a great vape) rebuildable section (The Subtank Mini also includes the RBA at the above prices - making it the least expensive all-inclusive option):

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/commercial-atomizers/products/eleaf-ijust2-atomizer
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ducts/eleaf-ijust-2-coils?variant=10970889475
http://eciggies.co.za/Eleaf-iJust2-Pyrex-Glass-BDC-Sub-Ohm-Tank-5.5ml?search=IJust
http://eciggies.co.za/Eleaf-iJust-2-5PACK-COILS-0.5ohm?search=IJust

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

